# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Cfare studion dega Teknik Laboratori

## FlashMx

E kam degjuar shume degen Teknik Laboratori por nuk ja kam shume idene se cfare studion kjo dege ose me mire cfare funksioni kane tekniket e laboratorit?

----------


## davidd

ka mundesi te bej me laboratora :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Varet se per c'dege. 
Psh teknik laboratori per stomatologji del laborant, qe merresh me pergatitjen e urave, te dhembeve fallco qe vihen etj.
Per mjeksi po prape eshte per laborante qe merret me analiza; infermjeria po ashtu.

----------


## Arvima

teknik laboratori eshte nje dege e cila ndodhet ne fakultetin e infermierise ne tirane psh , dhe merret me berjen e analizave te ndryshme te gjakut , mikrobiologjike etj... dmth ke te besh me keto lloj laboratoresh , por sikur ka shkruar dhe kleadoni eshte edhe laborante dentare per pergatitjen e dhembeve porcelan, zirgon etj......

----------


## benseven11

> E kam degjuar shume degen Teknik Laboratori por nuk ja kam shume idene se cfare studion kjo dege ose me mire cfare funksioni kane tekniket e laboratorit?


Per laboratore me drejtim biologjie
Kimia,Biokimia dhe fiziologjia qe jane kryesoret dhe matematike.
Per laboratore te tjera qe studiojne dhe analizojne materiale
jo jetesore,si minerale,metale,plastike etj duhet te njihet
mire kimia,fizika dhe matematika

----------


## FlashMx

Keni te drejte te flisni te habitur por ka teknik laboratori dhe ka laborant. Pra nuk jane njesoj.
Teknik i laboratorit punon me mirembajtjen e paisjeve dhe laboranti ben analiza pra sipas asaj qe kam degjuar ka ndryshim. Ideja eshte se eshte hapur dege part time ne universitetin e tiranes per teknik te larte laboratori spo e merrja vesh se me cfare merret kjo dege prandaj mendova mos kishte ndonje qe mund te na ndriconte me shume ne kete gje.

----------

